# doors



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

As you probably know. We strip & refinish quite a few entry doors.Thought you guys might like to see these!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here's a close up These are from an iphone


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you strip that one Aaron? Holy crap.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome doors.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet! What kind of wood? What did they look like before?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes.....they were a BIT##!!!! but tuned out pretty sweet.Stripped stained & 2 coats clear in 1 day.Came back sanded & applied another


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

They look awesome! How did you strip them? I bet it took a few hours.....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That's freakin impressive. Really nice nice work. much respect.

Pat


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> They look awesome! How did you strip them? I bet it took a few hours.....


See post #8 Total about 24 hours


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So those $99 a door ads are paying off huh!:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> So those $99 a door ads are paying off huh!:whistling2:


We can't get that big money down here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you break out your tooth brush for that one?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Little brass wire brushes work pretty good


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome work! Done in 24 hrs? Stripping all that detail....did you send them through a car wash full stripper? :laughing:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

That has got to be the best looking front door I have ever seen. Super sweet job aaron!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, kudos good sir. They have a door like that.. they can pay to have it done.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice Aaron!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They look great! But, I am glad I didn't have to do them.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> See post #8 Total about 24 hours


Yeah, but what product, Aaron.

I must say, they look real nice after your touch :thumbsup:

A day?









Though, you ppl have heat on your side. It is always overcast or damp in the UK and retards drying times


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dad's 30 minute stripper/2 men 8 hrs 1st day/1 man 8 hrs day 2.We do quite a few so we've got it down to a science.When I first started doing them,yes me,It would take 2 guys 2 days for a standard set of Red Mahogany 3/4 light.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Dad's 30 minute stripper/2 men 8 hrs 1st day/1 man 8 hrs day 2.We do quite a few so we've got it down to a science.When I first started doing them,yes me,It would take 2 guys 2 days for a standard set of Red Mahogany 3/4 light.


Cool!!!
Again, those doors came up real nice. Hat off to you and the crew once more from mistcoat :thumbsup:

Do you still work on the tools, Aaron?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Cool!!!
> Again, those doors came up real nice. Hat off to you and the crew once more from mistcoat :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you still work on the tools, Aaron?


NO!!!!!! Only for charity projects. Saturday our PDCA chapter will be painting an SPCA building.I also do Paint Your Heart Out Clearwater!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I think these doors are ugly!

The work is unbelievable!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - dude.


----------

